# Are women more attracted to their boyfriend or husband when they know he's attractive to other women? Or do you think it doesn't matter?



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

On an image board I saw a post explaining why women prefer cheating/promiscuous men which is what inspired me to make this post (Possibly because it signals that they have options) . I wanted to discuss if women feel more attracted to their partner when they know they are desirable to other women.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah sure they are.... a man with opportunity and options is a man that has things going for him. It inspires competition.

However .... knowing your hatred of women I doubt your approaching this topic with any objectivity


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

It's called ''pre-selection''.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah sure they are.... a man with opportunity and options is a man that has things going for him. It inspires competition.
> 
> However .... knowing your hatred of women I doubt your approaching this topic with any objectivity


You think women need competition to stay interested? Also what I think doesn't matter I'm only here to see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I think she needs a man who respects himself and knows his own worth. If he doesn’t then why should she?

The question isn’t as easy as “competition”. Too many factors.

Edit: To break it into simple terms I will answer with YES


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I would say yes in general with the caveat that it isn't true for some.

It has been studied and it is equally true with reversed genders.

There have been low points in Mrs. Conan's and my marriage where I was taking her for granted and I had the opportunity to see her get flirted with and hit on. It definitely hit me where it should have and helped me to stop being too harsh with her and taking her for granted


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

No, this doesn't matter to me. 

So long as there's no disrespect to our marriage. Although, I have posted before that Batman is a volunteer fire-fighter, and he shared with me that when giving a demonstration to a group, one of the girls in attendance slipped her hand into his and declared that she loved him. My reaction was 'Where does this beotch live? 'coz she's going down!' the fact that she was 6 years old - an irrelevant detail.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

heartsbeating said:


> No, this doesn't matter to me.
> 
> So long as there's no disrespect to our marriage. Although, I have posted before that Batman is a volunteer fire-fighter, and he shared with me that when giving a demonstration to a group, one of the girls in attendance slipped her hand into his and declared that she loved him. My reaction was 'Where does this beotch live? 'coz she's going down!' the fact that she was 6 years old - an irrelevant detail.


That’s hilarious.
My wife has a tingle for fireman also 🔥


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

And for clarity, I meant no it doesn't matter to me in terms of my attraction through the eyes of another. I know his appeal... he's appealing to me... and he's got a good sense of himself, too.

I don't think I read the opening post properly. To answer that side of the equation, I'd be packed and gone in a heart-beat.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

BruceBanner said:


> On an image board I saw a post explaining why women prefer cheating/promiscuous men which is what inspired me to make this post (Possibly because it signals that they have options) .


In this discussion, did it mention anything about how a woman in that situation might view herself... as in knowing her _own_ options?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I've never known a woman to prefer a cheating, promiscuous man? Why would anyone want that?

To me, there's nothing hotter than a good looking man, who's hot for and faithful to his wife.



Mr.Married said:


> That’s hilarious.
> My wife has a tingle for fireman also 🔥


Don't we all? Haha!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think that a guy who is attractive to other women is more likely to be objectively attractive _in general_. Pretty much everyone is more attracted to...wait for it....._attractive people_. Unattractive people are, well..._unattractive_...to most people, which may include their partners. I should think all of that would be patently obvious. 

But, you see it all the time - she's let herself go, he's let himself go, I've put on 'some' weight, etc. - from people wondering what happened to the hot sex and visceral attraction that was there when they first met their partner. Far too many folks just seem mystified that becoming objectively less attractive might also impact a partner's level of attraction. 

The fact is, no matter your gender, being an overweight, sloppy, ungroomed, mess of a human being with nothing to recommend you is not going to make anyone hot for you. But being an attractive person with your stuff together just might. This is not news. Or, well, it shouldn't be. 

Oh, and I have most assuredly never been attracted to a guy I new was a cheating/promiscuous man. I have been attracted to men I've met until I found out that little tidbit. But that's an immediate and straight-up attraction killer for me.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

BruceBanner said:


> On an image board I saw a post explaining why women prefer cheating/promiscuous men which is what inspired me to make this post (Possibly because it signals that they have options) . I wanted to discuss if women feel more attracted to their partner when they know they are desirable to other women.


Did this thing you saw actually say that women prefer “cheating/promiscuous” men or were those your words and your own judgement?

Are you making an assumption that men who attract many women are going to automatically be promiscuous or cheating on someone?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

what Rowan said .... attractive people are attractive. No revelation here. 
Serious cheaters are not attractive.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

My ex-husband was a gorgeous man but once I learned he was a cheater he may as well have been a troll. Never again did I look at him the same way. He was tainted.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, Openminded is right. Sometimes you see someone gorrgous, but the more you learn about them, the less gorgeous they seem? Their character taintes their look.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

I think insecure people - regardless of gender - would have a thing for someone who comes off as (or is) promiscuous, has other options, and makes it clear to their partner that they are keeping these options open. 

The insecure person looks to validate themself by being "loved," and so is willing to chase another person and play these games.

Mature people would not tolerate that sort of treatment.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

WandaJ said:


> Yes, Openminded is right. Sometimes you see someone gorrgous, but the more you learn about them, the less gorgeous they seem? Their character taintes their look.


I look back and see this realization was with me all along, but it took enduring bad relationships to realize it. I recognized this dynamic for what it was as I got older and more confident in myself.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

> *Are women more attracted to their boyfriend or husband when they know he's attractive to other women? Or do you think it doesn't matter?*


I think some women may see him as a prize catch. Sort of like "I got him and they didn't". I see my current BF as very attractive and I think other women do too but I don't know that it makes him more attractive because other women see the same thing I do.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Not said:


> I think some women may see him as a prize catch. Sort of like "I got him and they didn't". I see my current BF as very attractive and I think other women do too but I don't know that it makes him more attractive because other women see the same thing I do.


But frankly isn't this the same for men? Trophy wife, anyone?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

For ME...ABSOLUTELY NOT. I have NO interest in "competition" - if I have to compete for something, especially a man's feelings and attention, it's not worth it to me. Even if a guy showed alot of interest in me, if I could tell that he was being pursued by many women, he would become less attractive to me, if not untouchable. 

I would never try to convince a guy that I was the best he could get...because I'm NOT...Lol!! 

I am much more attracted to a man for having strength and confidence, for being unselfish and compassionate. I don't care if other women want him or not - if I see qualities that I like in him, then I will be attracted to him.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

TomNebraska said:


> I think insecure people - regardless of gender - would have a thing for someone who comes off as (or is) promiscuous, has other options, and makes it clear to their partner that they are keeping these options open.
> 
> The insecure person looks to validate themself by being "loved," and so is willing to chase another person and play these games.
> 
> Mature people would not tolerate that sort of treatment.


I think you're wrong here. I'm married to the world's most insecure person and having other people interested in/attracted to me just causes "I'm not good enough, he likes her more, he's going to leave" etc thoughts. A super insecure person isn't going to "fight" for the guy everyone wants... they assume they'd never get them, be a fool, etc.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

bobert said:


> I think you're wrong here. I'm married to the world's most insecure person and having other people interested in/attracted to me just causes "I'm not good enough, he likes her more, he's going to leave" etc thoughts. A super insecure person isn't going to "fight" for the guy everyone wants... they assume they'd never get them, be a fool, etc.


I think you both might be wright. There are insecure people with high egos, and there are insecure people with lower ego. They will react differently.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think ignoring the cheating/promiscuous characteristic mentioned by OP would be beneficial.

I believe it is a very small percentage of people who would be attracted to a cheater. Maybe more towards someone who is promiscuous but it still isn't a large group.

Seeing that someone is attractive as a mate, to many as well as you, is a fairly well studied behavior and one I have both seen and experienced.

I'm not talking about insecurity or jealousy here either because I have almost never experienced those emotions as an adult.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> I'm not talking about insecurity or jealousy here either because I have almost never experienced those emotions as an adult.


Damn! Are you human? lol


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WandaJ said:


> Damn! Are you human? lol


An arrogant one and recovering ass hole but human nonetheless.😉


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Seeing that someone is attractive as a mate, to many as well as you, is a fairly well studied behavior and one I have both seen and experienced.


This would have to do more with EGO, I think...??



ConanHub said:


> I'm not talking about insecurity or jealousy here either because I have almost never experienced those emotions as an adult.


I have NEVER experienced jealousy...I don't know why not, all I know is that when people talk about it, I can't understand what they are feeling at all.

However, I can be very insecure...but I'm practical about it, and don't torment my partner with it - it mostly swirls around inside ME. But I harshly reject any situations that could lead to me feeling insecure...my attitude tends to be, "if you want HER, good for you - GO"...I'm not one for big, dramatic displays! If I feel unwanted, I will LEAVE, without looking back.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> An arrogant one and recovering ass hole but human nonetheless.😉


I completely disagree!!! I think you have a rather large EGO, but you aren't arrogant at all! 
Maybe a little prideful...? Lol!


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Nature article about female attraction to faces.

Psychology Today about mate choice copying.

There have been a couple studies that say on average guys who are seen to be taken or approached by another woman are more attractive. It can be as superficial as making the women move in a speed dating event. There were of course lots of caveats like you can't assume that this applies in any particular case but does have an effect of the sum of the whole population or whatever.

There was a bit of evolutionary biology hand waving about an approached male having more to offer or being vetted by another female or whatever.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It depends on the woman. If she's shallow or doesn't trust herself, then she very well may rely on others' opinions to know whether someone is of value. 

I do think there can be an element of that beyond that. For example a friend of mine who has a really unattractive husband is convinced women find him attractive because he tells her so, trying to keep her on her toes, I guess. I have stopped just short of telling her he is in no way attractive when she tells me these stories. I mean, he really isn't. He looks like Alfred E. Newman from Mad Magazine. I love her, but she has abandonment issues driving her love life. He's also a bad husband, which is the part I really care about. But she's decided it's enough, and he has improved a little in recent years after many years of nonparticipation in the family's life other than bringing a paycheck. So the more he improves, the better he looks to me.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

One of the oldest and most effective marketing strategies is playing on peer pressure, and the perception of demand. "This is the IN trend this summer" "Everybody is buying this" Something seen in demand tends to create even more demand and desire for the product. The person in possession of the object tends to become more covetous of it because it tends to give an elevated status, or at least self perceived elevated status. People also tend to look to others to form their own opinions in many different aspects of their lives. Look at the impact things such as Yelp and other ratings systems have for businesses.

This question is functionally the same as "Does the psychology of marketing techniques work?" And the answer is a resounding yes because it relies on the same emotional triggers.

Now that is not to say that the original premise here applies to everyone. Of course it doesn't, much as marketing techniques don't work on every one, however, it is effective enough that companies spend billions of dollars a year studying, refining, and promoting what works.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

It might help if another woman mentions something likeable about you. So it's a good idea to think about your reputation in chosen circles. But just going down a list of women you could if you wanted to isn't going to help.

I can think of one guy I briefly dated (and who was very hard to get rid of) who would tell me about the woman he could have had. It begs the question, why are you wasting your time here.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> Did this thing you saw actually say that women prefer “cheating/promiscuous” men or were those your words and your own judgement?
> 
> Are you making an assumption that men who attract many women are going to automatically be promiscuous or cheating on someone?


It said that women are attracted to promiscuous men and encouraged cheating because a lack of cheating would signal that the man lacks options. It also said that monogamy doesn't benefit men.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

BruceBanner said:


> It also said that monogamy doesn't benefit men.


This is great - another one of these "studies"...Lol!!!!

Did it say WHY monogamy doesn't benefit men specifically...?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

BruceBanner said:


> It said that women are attracted to promiscuous men and encouraged cheating because a lack of cheating would signal that the man lacks options. It also said that monogamy doesn't benefit men.


I, frankly, do not know any woman who would be attracted to cheating men. You know, we did move on since the time when we were climbing the trees.....


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Most people aren't going to want someone that nobody else wants unless they're extremely insecure. So in that sense most people, both men amd women, like to think their partner has value.

I shared a picture of my bf with a friend I hadn't talked to in a while as she lives in another state and her response was "life....he's really good looking. You guys look really into each other". I liked hearing that.

But someone who has poor boundaries and can't be trusted becomes unattractive, at least to me.

I know my guy loves that others are looking at me, but I have boundaries and he doesn't have to worry about me.

My cousin, otoh, married a guy who was very heavy (think 600 pounds heavy) and 15 years older. He's otherwise a nice looking guy and a neat guy to chat with, so I could see how she'd enjoy his company, but objectively she was by far the better catch and I think she preferred that.

Well eventually he had surgery and started to lose weight, and lo and behold she started cooking lots of crap. He continued to lose weight and he's getting to the point where other women are looking and I don't think she likes that.

He hasn't given any reason to think he's untrustworthy and at least on the surface is completely devoted to her. And I think she genuinely loves him and is glad his health is better, but also struggles with the thought of him having options.

We'll see how it goes.....I hope they come out on top.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

If they are attractive to others I couldn't care less. I do care if the feed into that attention or respond in inappropriate ways. Then I dump them.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

It is not attractive for my partner to be a flirt. It is attractive for my partner to have respect and pride and just be a good catch and a good decent man in general. Men like this are attractive, and I’m sure other women think he’s attractive. It’s nice to have other people think oh wow she’s lucky she has such a good man. 

If he is hot and flirty and all these other women think he’s hot, but he isn’t trust worthy and he loves attention from women... no thanks, that is super unattractive.

I am pretty sure it goes the same for both genders.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

I think you generally find your spouse/SO attractive, but for some reason, if someone else finds them so, it bothers you...especially if they SHOW they are attracted to your SO/spouse. I think it's one of the worst forms of disrespect. But you're definitely on to something there OP.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BruceBanner said:


> It said that women are attracted to promiscuous men and encouraged cheating because a lack of cheating would signal that the man lacks options. It also said that monogamy doesn't benefit men.


Who said? This women has no interest whatsoever in any man who has cheated or is promiscious, nor could I trust him. Its a mans strong moral values and integrity that I find attractive.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

WandaJ said:


> I, frankly, do not know any woman who would be attracted to cheating men. You know, we did move on since the time when we were climbing the trees.....


You may have, but some of us are still working on it.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

GC1234 said:


> I think you generally find your spouse/SO attractive, but for some reason, if someone else finds them so, it bothers you...especially if they SHOW they are attracted to your SO/spouse. I think it's one of the worst forms of disrespect. But you're definitely on to something there OP.


Eh, not me. It's the highest form of praise. As long as they don't go overboard.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

BruceBanner said:


> It also said that monogamy doesn't benefit men.


I don't know who said it, but exactly the opposite is true. Monogamy is set up entirely for the benefit of men. Without it, a few men would have all the women, and most men would be mateless. No man would know who his children were. A woman, on the other hand, doesn't need monogamy - she can always find a man, and she always knows which children are genuinely hers.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

BruceBanner said:


> It said that women are attracted to promiscuous men and encouraged cheating because a lack of cheating would signal that the man lacks options. It also said that monogamy doesn't benefit men.


The only thing that would say women are attracted to cheaters and that would encourage men to cheat would be some kind of wacky Pick Up Artist site devoted to nerdy 14 year olds. 

Let's not confuse two different principles here. Yes, multiple women being attracted to a man will make that man appear of higher status and value than a man with no women attracted to him. 

There is also the concept of "pre-selection" in that if an attractive woman of high status likes a man, that will make other women more accepting of him and less suspicious of him. 

From my own personal experience, there have been times that once I got a GF, women seemed to come out of the woodwork with interest. I think many men have experienced that. Pre-selection is actually a pretty powerful force. 

But let's not confuse that with promiscuity or especially cheating. 

A man that has lots of female attention and admiration but shows discipline and faithfulness and discrimination is a lot more attractive to women than a man who hooks up with everyone he has an opportunity with, especially if it is cheating. 

In other words, a man that has lots of options and opportunities but chooses to remain faithful is a lot more desirable than a man with the same number of options and opportunities but hooks up with them all. 

Options and opportunities + intentional restraint is usually more attractive than options and opportunities and capitalizing on all those options, especially if it involves cheating.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

My wife only gets clingy, or pays me any attention, when another woman shows any interest in me.

The classic example is a waitress flirting with me. My wife gets all jealous and protective of me when this happens. Every single time I have to remind her that she should be flattered, and that the waitress is only vying for a bigger tip! LOL


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

WandaJ said:


> You know, we did move on since the time when we were climbing the trees.....


Only somewhat. Our base instincts are still the same as that of a Chimpanzee and other apes.




LisaDiane said:


> Did it say WHY monogamy doesn't benefit men specifically...?


No it didn't.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Who said?


Exactly ....some self proclaimed expert


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Based on everything I’ve read and experienced- Yes, women are more attracted to men that other women find attractive, men with options. In general, most women want the most attractive (and I don’t mean strictly physical) man they can get. I don’t think most women actually want to be cheated on, but they want a man who is desirable enough that he could but chooses not to. No woman wants to be stuck with a man that no one else wants.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

BruceBanner said:


> It said that women are attracted to promiscuous men and encouraged cheating because a lack of cheating would signal that the man lacks options. It also said that monogamy doesn't benefit men.


Whatever this is--an article, a study, whatever--it is a load of bovine excrement. 

My Beloved Hubby is handsome. I mean, he is BUILT in all the ways that a lady hopes her man will be built (In fact, he has better looking legs than I do!). He is physically attractive, mentally attractive, spiritually attractive, emotionally attractive, and financially fit as a fiddle. He's the whole 9 yards and what every woman my age would wish for...and more. Now I guarantee you that if I said this to his face, he'd giggle and say "Yeah, right" or something humble like that, because I think he sees himself as a guy like most other guys. But trust me, I know that when he divorced his exW, there were woman all over town hoping he would give them a chance.  

So I know the man "has options." He could have had his choice of any woman and successfully wined and dined any female companion he wanted. Well ya know what? HE DID! He picked the female companion he wanted and it was me. 

Now, I know of one other female person who kinda tries to pursue him periodically. He doesn't see it as her trying, but I'm a lady--I know how lady's think and act, and yup this one gives it a shot every now and then. I don't like it. I feel a little like mate guarding and telling her to step off. But one of the zillion reasons I love and respect Beloved Hubby as I do is because * I * don't have to do that. In him is an innate honorability and understanding of commitment--when he makes a promise by God you can write that thing in stone! So, I don't have a need to growl at her because he guards his own self. And in the end, I'm not his prison guard--if he wants to chase some other woman and show me he has options, yeah...he does. But he won't have the option of me if he starts acting like that! 

So yeah...check that study or article or whatever it is right in the circular file. It's baloney. Cheating DESTROYS--it doesn't build attraction. You know what builds attraction? A man who says what he does and does what he says. A man who takes the lead. A man who could have any woman in the world and he picked YOU and made a commitment to YOU and sticks with YOU in front of other women!


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

DudeInProgress said:


> Based on everything I’ve read and experienced- Yes, women are more attracted to men that other women find attractive, men with options. In general, most women want the most attractive (and I don’t mean strictly physical) man they can get. I don’t think most women actually want to be cheated on, but they want a man who is desirable enough that he could but chooses not to. No woman wants to be stuck with a man that no one else wants.


And it is not the same for men?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> Well eventually he had surgery and started to lose weight, and lo and behold she started cooking lots of crap. He continued to lose weight and he's getting to the point where other women are looking and I don't think she likes that.
> 
> He hasn't given any reason to think he's untrustworthy and at least on the surface is completely devoted to her. And I think she genuinely loves him and is glad his health is better, but also struggles with the thought of him having options.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.....I hope they come out on top.


Oh that's a mind-eff.
I hadn't even thought of that take on things. I hope she gets to recognize wanting the best for him and feeling more secure within herself.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Cletus said:


> Eh, not me. It's the highest form of praise. As long as they don't go overboard.


I get you, butI meant the ones who do go overboard. There's one woman (who is married btw) who seems to be very interested in my husband, she goes out of her way to undermine me, exclude me, and implies she doesn't understand why he's attracted to me...lol. She's no threat to me whatsoever, I actually find it comical, but blatant disrespect.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

WandaJ said:


> And it is not the same for men?


There are lists that talk about female attractiveness. But not many _studies_ based on a couple pages of google search results. Apparently, guys like a little bit of crazy. I think I would interpret it as an internal "if she sometimes makes questionable decisions, maybe she'll make some of those _with me_". For women it is more about what they do like smile, be friendly, show curves, and be kind and less peer influence. 

I think a big influence is the perceived dangers of dating. I'm probably never going to worry about whether a potential date is dangerous so I don't need or care about independent / peer vetting. I'd be more worried about the dangers of the husband or boyfriend which would discourage the kind of increased interest in the taken individual that the female attraction studies found.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Cletus said:


> You may have, but some of us are still working on it.


LOL!


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> The only thing that would say women are attracted to cheaters and that would encourage men to cheat would be some kind of wacky Pick Up Artist site devoted to nerdy 14 year olds.
> 
> Let's not confuse two different principles here. Yes, multiple women being attracted to a man will make that man appear of higher status and value than a man with no women attracted to him.
> 
> ...


This is the best answer to that "research". !


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

One thing that is true about all cheaters, they are cheating on someone with someone else. That means they have at least twice the success of a monogamist.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Mr. Nail said:


> One thing that is true about all cheaters, they are cheating on someone with someone else. That means they have at least twice the success of a monogamist.


If having sex with more people is your standard of "success" then the serial rapist would be at the top of the food chain.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Having sex at will with women, if single, as a component of one's positive sexual market place value, doesn't put serial rapists at the top.

Where did that concept come from ?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

It's a good thing if your date's friends and family say nice things about her to you. It means it's less likely that she will be conflicted between friends / family and guy in her life.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> But frankly isn't this the same for men? Trophy wife, anyone?


The difference is that a man is sexually attracted to women primarily by their physical appearance; the woman's social status isn't very important.

By contrast, ugly men can be sexually attractive to women due to their status, e.g., Lyle Lovett or Keith Richards.


----------



## UndecidedinNY (Jul 11, 2013)

No. I have no idea what other women think of my husband, but I think he's hot and don't care if other women don't agree. 

I also have NO desire to compete for a man, so if a man was receptive to being chased by other women, he could keep being chased by them, because I'm not going to join in. 

I think seeing other people attracted to your spouse makes you appreciate them more (and less likely to take them for granted), but doesn't make you find them more or less attractive.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

tech-novelist said:


> The difference is that a man is sexually attracted to women primarily by their physical appearance; the woman's social status isn't very important.
> 
> By contrast, ugly men can be sexually attractive to women due to their status, e.g., Lyle Lovett or Keith Richards.


Oh, NO WAY!!!!


----------

